# Canadian Ipa Kit



## DKS (1/1/09)

Happy new year AHBers. Can you help?
I bought a Morgans Canadian IPA kit and would like some reviews and advice if possible. I havent tried this one before and plan on adding liquid pale malt and boiling some hops maybe add some dex but prefer not to use anything other than malt and hops. I have tried searching here and other sites for reviews. Some info on other IPAs. Nothing about this kit so far. Any ideas on flavours, hops or whats in kit? Thanks :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## Supra-Jim (1/1/09)

The kit will already be hopped, especially being an IPA, so adding further hops may push it further than you want to. My suggestion would be to make it up using malt instead of dex and then get hold of a nice quality dry yeast (or liquid if your keen), maybe try Safale US-05?

This will get you a nice beer to drink, then once you've tasted it you can see if you think adding further hops would improve the beer.

Cheers

SJ


----------



## Bribie G (1/1/09)

Hi Daz

I often use a very bland Coopers kit as a base for a partial, add extra hops (cautiously) and it turns out ok.

On the other hand nearly every single Morgans kit that I have hopped up as an ingredient in a partial has turned out very harsh and are definitely in the "do not do that again" list. The only exception is a Canadian Blonde plus a tettnang hop teabag early on in my career that turned out ok. Morgans are definitely well hopped  

Personally I find that LMDE tends to give a muddy twang, to my taste, if used excessively, and that liquid pale malt if bought from the LHBS may have been sitting for a while and can come out darker than you want, especially in something pale like a Canadian. I have had success with a mix such as 500 LDME plus 750 DEX, and if hopping just use about 15g of pellets dry into the fermenter after a few days. I take it the IPA stands for India Pale Ale? I would myself go for East Kent Goldings or Styrian Goldings but for aroma only, not for bittering.

And as suggested, good yeasts are s-04, or particularly in QLD a fairly temp-tolerant ale yeast such as Nottingham.

_PS warm enough out your way ? Sorry I cant send a sea breeze_.  

Cheers
Michael


----------



## MaestroMatt (1/1/09)

I made the Morgans Canadian IPA as my second ever brew.

I however made the mistake of boiling the kit - completely removing all flavour and hoppyness from the kit. whoops.......

That being said - I think that there was no where near enough hoppyness in it to begin with. I would seriously consider adding some more or at the very least, dry hop in the secondary. I think this kit will appreciate the extra effort.

Funnily enough, having boiling this kit produced a fairly flavourless base that I really think could be used for a extract fruit beer. Would allow the fruit flavours to come right through. Will try and let people know.


----------



## DKS (3/1/09)

BribieG said:


> Hi Daz
> 
> I often use a very bland Coopers kit as a base for a partial, add extra hops (cautiously) and it turns out ok.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bribie G (3/1/09)

Yes again I'd be cautious on the bittering hops till you find out how well hopped the kit is, then maybe add some bittering for 20 mins only and use the Styrians for dry hopping.
I've run out of Nottingham and re-ordered from Ross. It's very clean and flocculates incredibly which is why I use it in my 'fake' lagers - they end up crystal clear and you wouldn't believe you are drinking an 'ale'  . Apart from the liquid yeasts I haven't used anything other than Nottingham since about August. If you are careful with your sanitation you can get a few really good batches of a yeast cake and keep it going for a few generations and it seems to go to sleep very quickly when you save it, then wakes up almost instantly even though it's been in the fridge for a few weeks.

Happy brewing.
Michael


----------



## enuun (7/1/11)

I just bottled this kit a week ago and tasted my first test bottle yesterday. I am not sure what went wrong but the stuff was way too sweet with a thick malt flavour and almost no hop aroma. I am very certain I completely dissolved the stuff as I always check bottom by scraping during aeration. Here's my recipe:

1 x Morgan's Canadian IPA Kit
500g DME
200g Crystal 40l steeped at 70 deg C fo 60mins
S04
SG: 1036
FG: 1010

I have bottled in 3 6L Tap-a-draft bottles and 6 test bottles. I have 1 with oak chips naturally carbonating. 1 with oak chips and dry hopped with 10g Cascade aging for 3 months before bottling in 500ml bottles. And 1 I am force-carbing currently in the fridge.
Not sure what went wrong. Any comments appreciated.


----------



## lano (30/6/11)

Im going to put this one in tonight:

Morgans Canadian IPA
1kg LDM
500g Dex
Cascade teabag (10 mins)
Kit yeast

I know it will be highly alcohoic! 

Figers crossed it tastes good :icon_cheers:


----------

